
Study investigates if Covid-19 came to Calif. in fall 2019 - incomplete
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Study-investigates-if-COVID-19-came-to-Calif-in-15187085.php
======
incomplete
OP here: i live in the bay area, and got a nasty 'cold' at the beginning of
november. was able to correlate my 'staying home sick' emails, work calendar
and texts to my (traveling) partner against covid-19's timeline and symptoms,
and they match up perfectly.

and i mean perfectly. crazy dry cough, exhaustion, timeline, fever, etc.

two days before the symptoms started, and four before i was suddenly _VERY_
sick, i attended a warriors game at chase arena in SF... probably the best
place to catch it.

i'm really curious about this study and will try and reach out to them and see
if it's not too late to get tested.

